# What would your note say?



## cjc (Sep 4, 2018)

We have a booth at the top of our farm where we sell eggs, produce, flowers etc. Every single week someone comes and steals from us. We lose about 6-10 dozen eggs a week to theft.

Its the honor system. You take what you want from the fridge and you drop your money down the spout.

I want to leave a note on the fridge, something to make people think twice about stealing from us.

I need something clever that hits people in the heart.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear that someone has been stealing from you!

Maybe say something about a hidden camera (make them think you installed one)?


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 4, 2018)

Dear Individual-

These eggs and produce are part of an honor system, and to honor means to *respect*. Please respect what we do, and the hard work we put into the care of our farm and our animals, by leaving your payment in return for these goods. This is a small price to pay for wholesome, healthy food. Thank you!


Just an idea?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 4, 2018)

How about:

Smile! You’re on camera.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 5, 2018)

cjc said:


> I need something clever that hits people in the heart.


Honor is something that not everyone has.
Theft is part of doing business in every endeavor.. Big brick & mortar stores spend million$ every year on "loss prevention".
A note will do little good, as it is like a lock.only keeps honest people honest.
Words on paper at at point of purchase  will very very rarely invoke or draw out either honor or honesty, even less so, guilt.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 5, 2018)

Put up a camera...video it...post the pic of stealer on door of frig.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 5, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> Put up a camera...video it...post the pic of stealer on door of frig.


And turn it over to the Police and file charges.
Handcuffs, jail and court appearances, theives understand.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 5, 2018)

hGB -- Yeah, that too...but, not until I got a pic of the look on the face when LOOKING at themselves.  And wondering who else in neighborhood had seen it.


----------



## Rammy (Sep 26, 2018)

There is no honor among thieves. I would say, Thank you for stealing from us. Because of you, we will no longer sell our products on the honor system. Sorry that happened and is happening to you. People just don't respect anyone else anymore.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 26, 2018)

Rammy said:


> There is no honor among thieves.



Exactly my thought. Rather than try to appeal to the thieves (a waste of time, IMO), my note would address the honest neighbors who have behaved honorably. I would explain about the persistent, ongoing theft making it necessary to have the site manned, what hours that would be possible, or maybe give them a means of contacting you so there can be a swift, in-person transaction, and include an apology for the inconvenience that might cause, regret that such measures had to be taken, and appreciation for their custom.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 26, 2018)

Put up a sheet and explain the following information is being requested to deter thieves and those who do not understand the meaning of "honor system".  Ask the folks to please put their license plate number down along w/name optional, with what they've purchased, and how much money they are depositing. Indicate that the referenced information will be compared to the photographic record.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 26, 2018)

Sharpen a pencil up to a fine point so you can write the note on the side of a bullet.


----------



## Rammy (Sep 26, 2018)

I think if you put a note out there it would just make the perpetrator<s> just take more or all of it just to flip you the bird, so to speak. You just cant trust anyone anymore. Morals have changed. Not many, it seems, respect anothers property or given the chance, will do the right thing. I would do as another poster suggested and post times they can come buy something from you or set up hours that you or someone will be there to man the stand. Im surprised the thief didn't take the money too, or did that also happen?


----------



## Simpleterrier (Sep 26, 2018)

What if u offer the eggs for free for a while. What would be the fun in stealing free eggs. Just give them away to everyone for say a month then go back to charging for them. 

Maybe the person who is stealing needs them. Maybe it is all the food they have.
And I'm not saying u would think they are poor. You can have a million dollar house and a fancy car and not have food. I have seen it and have delt with people like it. It can come from bad life decisions or just bad things happening to you.

Maybe put a sign on that says that u know someone is taking eggs and not paying and if they would need more food to please contact u and that u would like to help out.

Just a few different ways to look at it


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 26, 2018)

Simpleterrier said:


> Maybe put a sign on that says that u know someone is taking eggs and not paying and if they would need more food to please contact u and that u would like to help out.
> 
> Just a few different ways to look at it



I really like your post and never gave that a single thought.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 27, 2018)

Simpleterrier said:


> Maybe the person who is stealing needs them. Maybe it is all the food they have.


Maybe, or maybe the thief is just a thief and is selling the eggs to help support a dope habit.

I cannot abide a &%$#!*! thief.
There isn't much I have, that I won't give to someone if they need it, or at least loan it to them if they ask, but if they come to my house and just take it, they will pay a serious price.......I may as well, but I will not put up with stealing.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 27, 2018)

Simpleterrier said:


> Maybe the person who is stealing needs them. Maybe it is all the food they have.





Mike CHS said:


> I really like your post and never gave that a single thought.



I_ had_ thought about this possibility, having met a few of the homeless that camp out in the woods and empty houses around here.

The odds of these eggs being taken by someone with a genuine, desperate need are infinitesimally small.

Even if the need is genuine, a few dozen eggs a week is a horribly unbalanced diet.

There are plenty of organizations whose sole purpose is to provide assistance in the form of meals, housing, counselling, medical help (most of the local homeless have addictions), and even assistance with job placement.

Doing anything that encourages such antisocial behavior, without also providing access to a way out, is just enabling an already self-destructive pattern, and really not benefiting anyone.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 27, 2018)

Bunnylady said:


> Doing anything that encourages such antisocial behavior, without also providing access to a way out, is just enabling an already self-destructive pattern, and really not benefiting anyone.



Yep. The whole country endured that dead end road for several decades until better reform came about...needs work yet but better than it was.  Giving stuff and $$ away without job training and some education is nothing more than enabling bad scenarios.

The OP might ask the local constabulary if there have been any reports of businesses, homes, people or cars being hit with raw eggs lately..


----------



## Simpleterrier (Sep 27, 2018)

When ur starving and have to much pride u would steal eggs and eat them every day over a free hand out from a church or government program.

Some times one individual can help another more the an organization or program ( that usually just see $$$ and how many we can help numbers)


I was giving an alternative to calling the cops or just blaming someone.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 27, 2018)

Simpleterrier said:


> When ur starving and have to much pride u would steal eggs and eat them every day over a free hand out from a church or government program.



I've personally never had so much pride that I would stoop to stealing but not to accepting a free handout...or a hand up. 
I just don't much believe in free rides, no way, no how, and stealing is a free ride. 
They could at least have put their name and an IOU in the honor payment box.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 27, 2018)

Prefer the anxiety and shame of being a thief rather than having to experience and express gratitude? That must be the very definition of pride as a vice.


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 6, 2018)

Stealing eggs (or anything else, for that matter) just seems wrong to me, though I have sympathy with those who are destitute.

Maybe a sign could go along the line "We understand if you can't afford to pay, but we can't afford to give our eggs away. We'd love a little help cleaning the hen houses....call by"


----------

